# 3-cycles of corners



## joey (Nov 13, 2007)

I was wondering how fast people who use 3-cycle for BLD can execute the corners. At the moment I use the conjugated Y-perm, and it is very very slow. I think I maybe should switch to 3-cycle, there could hopefully be a speed increase.

So, how fast does it take you to orient + permute the corners using 3-cycle?


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 13, 2007)

Joey, I too use conjugated Y perm, but I've realized that I can mostly use J perms with different set-ups. This is still really slow, but I can't seem to get 3-cycle. I do think that 3-cycle is almost definitely faster though.


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2007)

On a good solve, to orient and permute corners takes probably 25-30 seconds (10 to orient).


----------



## Pedro (Nov 13, 2007)

pjk said:


> On a good solve, to orient and permute corners takes probably 25-30 seconds (10 to orient).



I think that's it for me too

edges slow me down ...but I'm changing to free setups for edges, so I hope I can get (at least a bit) faster


----------



## hdskull (Nov 14, 2007)

tyson told me he just changed his restrictions to F and R, he says that has potential to be faster, and he's telling me to do so. I might do it. haha.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 14, 2007)

F and R????

I can understand "F and B" or "L and R". F and R sounds like a challenge to me, not like a way to speed things up.


----------



## Pedro (Nov 14, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> F and R????
> 
> I can understand "F and B" or "L and R". F and R sounds like a challenge to me, not like a way to speed things up.



haha

I think he meant L and R...

but, I think free setups is the way to go


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 15, 2007)

No. F and B. I would also switch if I were staying.

Edit: F and B=in {F2, B2, U, L ,R, D}. F and B are the restricted faces.


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2007)

I remember hearing how Leyan was switching his setups like that awhile back.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry i meant F and B, i'd agree too, because L and R moves are more accessible than F and B moves, because more people tend to use more L and R moves while speedcubing regularly.


----------



## malcolm (Nov 18, 2007)

I can do corners completely generally in 1-2 mins and my total average is around 5-6 mins. But thats if i only memo corners, which i can do very fast, as only 8 pieces of info max instead of 20.


----------

